# UGA vs Arkansas!!!



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lets go DAWGS!!!  hunker down!!!

Im scared of the Arky passing attack as we have shown no pass defense.....


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> should be another fun SEC game! WHOOOOOOT! lets get it on.



Im ready!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

*Wooooooo PIG Sooie !!!*


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck pups.


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2009)

Dang I dont get the game here at work, yall keep us posted please!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

#22 runs too high.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

14-7  Hogs 9:37 1st Qtr


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Good luck pups.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 19, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> #22 runs too high.



You got that right


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

Is this a game where the "first team to 100 wins?"

Lets go DAWGS!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 19, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Good luck pups.



Looks like we gonna need it.


----------



## Rays123 (Sep 19, 2009)

radams1228 said:


> Is this a game where the "first team to 100 wins?"
> 
> Lets go DAWGS!!



hahahahahah agreed thats 21 points in less than 5 minutes. hunker down and sick em


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2009)

still 14-7?


----------



## tcward (Sep 19, 2009)

another south carolina game???


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 19, 2009)

This Arkansas QB is the real deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








When he ain't fumbling the football.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

goob said:


> still 14-7?



Hogs fumble UGAy recover. 14-10  on FG


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

Stone hands Samuel fumbles ! on pups 30. TD Hogs  21-10 !!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 19, 2009)

I knew Samuel was due for a fumble.


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> This Arkansas QB is the real deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




X2


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just like I thought. Uga can't defend the pass. Plus you can't beat anyone when you can't hold onto the ball


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like the hawgs got the dawgs by the tail

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 19, 2009)

i cant wait to hear what uga fans have to say after this game...the way they blasted tech and tech fans i cant wait to see what they say when their team struggles..hopefully they can tighten up and play some football, but if not, i cant wait


----------



## weagle (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW! what a catch.  That guy had 11 foot arms to catch that ball!

Weagle


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2009)

Neither team has any idea how to play defense. If dogs keep making mistakes they are in for a long night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to Fayetteville boys!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oyY8oUXaTio&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oyY8oUXaTio&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Headshot (Sep 19, 2009)

Right now Arkansas has their game on.  Come on Dawgs sic 'em.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

CMR looks flustered.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

go DAWGS


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 19, 2009)

ugas secondary is inexcusable, receivers dont have anyone within ten yards when they catch the ball


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

Dogs either need a defense to show up or a coordinator one to show.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't quite understand how that was an ejection... deff PF.  Dogs need big stop.


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 19, 2009)

he musta said somethin to the ref on that on. i dont see why else they threw a second flag on him


----------



## dwills (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a feeling we may see a coaching staff change at the end of the year...if not sooner


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Don't quite understand how that was an ejection... deff PF.  Dogs need big stop.



He must have mouthed off to the officials after the play to pick up the second unsportsman.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

At this pace there could be some records set tonight... what is the all-time record for penalty yards in a game?


----------



## msdins (Sep 19, 2009)

finally some sort of life...good run


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

good run


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

How big is that LB loss to the Hogs now !


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Uga needs another score to swing the momentum...


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

why in the world do you have your backup qb returning punts when you have all that blazing speed to choose from?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe coach Richt see's that both teams are making dumb mistakes and wants to make sure he gets a chance to score before halftime.  Hands?


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

The third down that won't end!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

Green baby...TD


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

Yessssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2009)

nice pass and TD!!


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

How does he have that much time and the receiver get that wide open? Can't believe he missed it this time.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 19, 2009)

Would somebody at the game please go steal all of the yellow handkies from the refs?  Seriously!  They can't run a single play without a penalty on either side of the ball.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

As much as I want it, that TD won't stand..


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Good heads up ball by georgia there... should be a td.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 19, 2009)

aj for heisman!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't agree if that was the endzone they would call TD.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

Run the draw !


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

BOBO


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

Throw to the flats twice and then the endzoneonce.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

bowtechrulez said:


> aj for heisman!



whut he said


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Think i would have spiked it there


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

that was good work right there


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I don't agree if that was the endzone they would call TD.




thats what I told my son.....


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd like to see that last pass play again. Not sure that's who he was throwing to. Looked like a receiver behind the one that caught it and looked like he had a chance to score.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2009)

Caleb King has stepped up tonight.  He's picked up a few blitzes which has been a serious problem in the past...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Child's had possession, he pulled it into his body before the hit.  We were robbed of 4 points, but I sure like the way these boys keep coming back ... would love it if they weren't having to come back from their own stupid mistakes.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Child's had possession, he pulled it into his body before the hit.  We were robbed of 4 points, but I sure like the way these boys keep coming back ... would love it if they weren't having to come back from their own stupid mistakes.



We've GOT to stop turning the ball over....


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> We've GOT to stop turning the ball over....



AMEN ... AMEN ... AMEN  ... did I say AMEN!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Got to cut down on penalties and protect the ball. Can't quite fiqure if the problems on defense are bad coaching or miss assignments in the secondary? What do y'all think? We can take this game ,Go Dawgs!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Is AJ ok?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

We've got to have him.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

This may wind up looking more like one of those Big 12 scores B4 it's over with.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

no pass rush ,what the heck


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

Td.....baby


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

DANG IT WE HAD 2 POINTS


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

With this tall quarterback and tall receivers, our defense has got to get pressure on the QB.  We started getting that in the 2nd quarter.  I suspect the arkansas line will begin loosing gas again and our defense should get more pressure.

Love our receivers speed against their corners ... go DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

BTW, Joe Cox is looking pretty dang good tonight!

Ah dang, a bad kickoff.


----------



## dwills (Sep 19, 2009)

This is the worst combined defensive game I have ever seen! Blown coverages on every pass play for both teams!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Dang our defense is getting fooled badly.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Georgia just can't eliminate misques!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, it was a nice stand until they blew coverage on that one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ray Charles could have seen that play action coming...

FIRE WILLIE!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2009)

willie has got to go.........


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Soft defensive coverage is killing us....


Martinez has got to go, or he is going to cost us 3-4 games this year!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Ray Charles could have seen that play action coming...
> 
> FIRE WILLIE!!!!!



Absolutely!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

@#$% Willie Martinez!

Our defense stinks.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 19, 2009)

Hogs are making a game out of this one........ Plenty of time left. Don't count Arkansas out of this one.


----------



## dwills (Sep 19, 2009)

Defense anyone?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

Td....unreal...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, Bobo is doing his job tonight.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

TD.....but our D can't stop water with a bucket.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Penalties!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

> Plenty of time left. Don't count Arkansas out of this one.



No, don't count the defense out of giving the game away.  Wait, or your offense taking a delay of game on a 2PT CONVERSION!


----------



## Buster (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like the QB's will have some good numbers tonight


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

2 point baby


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Sweet call and sweet pass from Cox!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Cox has been good tonight.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't believe I am saying it, but the Hogs coverage is softer than ours!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2009)

A prediction: Final      Ark 103     UGA 110


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2009)

Willie is a joke.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Can anyone remember when a UGA team has given up over 70pts in three games??


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

15/20 for over 300 yards.  Can't argue with that.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

who would have thunk it,a shoot out


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

olcowman said:


> A prediction: Final      Ark 103     UGA 110




Why so low?


----------



## F-150 Dawg (Sep 19, 2009)

Please fire Willie!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> Can anyone remember when a UGA team has given up over 70pts in three games??



Last year.  I think we gave up 35+ at least 4 times last year.  Bama, UF, UK, GT of the top of my head.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wide open for a 15 yard gain...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2009)

olcowman said:


> A prediction: Final      Ark 103     UGA 110



Thinking you may be right. This game is getting up there into Arena League scoring!


----------



## dwills (Sep 19, 2009)

Once again, blown coverage. How long will Damon Evans keep Willie around?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

That pass sure looks like it hit grass first!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Cox's pass is a lot like David Green's..Stafford would have overthrown half of these passes.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like last one with the ball has the best chance to win...


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Willie is a joke.



It aint even funny anymore. If CMR is not outraged at his game plan and defensive play calling, not too mention the effort put forth by his starters, then CMR needs to get on that same bus outta town with Coach Willie!


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks like last one with the ball has the best chance to win...



Been thinking the same thing.  Sure hope we've got the ball with less than 2:00 to go.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

That clip of USC losing today never gets old!  I hope T. Tech beats Texas tonight.


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks like last one with the ball has the best chance to win...



gonna say the same thing, last possesion wins


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

F-150 Dawg said:


> Please fire Willie!!!!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

The defensive scheme is a joke, and has been all year.  Let's hope the offense can keep us in the game, because the D dang sure can't stop anyone!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not sure our D could stop up a commode.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

There you go, another great defensive play!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

This is crazy, another cover failure.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> The defensive scheme is a joke, and has been all year.  Let's hope the offense can keep us in the game, because the D dang sure can't stop anyone!



It has been a joke since last year.  Go back to my above post about how many times we have given up 35+ points since last year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Another wide open play...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

We never get pressure.  We blow coverages.  UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

Hate to say it, but dawgs best defense is an incomplete pass from the hogs.


----------



## weagle (Sep 19, 2009)

Man .... UGA games last forever.  3 hrs and not even in the 4th qtr.

The SC game last week lasted 3 days


Weagle


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky to only give up a FG.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, holding to a field goal is a moral victory for a lousy defensive series.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dang that video game chick is getting me hot and bothered!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 19, 2009)

I think we might see 100 points in this game.

Wow, if either team had a defense they would be a sure winner.


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Lucky to only give up a FG.



VERY lucky.  We have GOT to have another TD!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Kevin Butler!!!!!!!!!!!  I was a young buck but I remember that one!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dang King just about had that!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Cox's arm is not that bad!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

4th down!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Dang, a must catch rolls on the grass.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2009)

Caleb King has been a bright spot tonight...     Blowing folks up!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Kevin Butler!!!!!!!!!!!  I was a young buck but I remember that one!



I was at that game.  Great memory.

Illegal kicking formation ... come on.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Caleb King has been a bright spot tonight...     Blowing folks up!!!



Michael Moore as well.  Great possession receiver.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I was at that game.  Great memory.
> 
> Illegal kicking formation ... come on.



Larry Munson "He's gonna kick it from 100,000 miles away."

Man I miss Larry.  I caught the first half on the radio tonight on the way home and it just isn't the same.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 19, 2009)

king should have had both passes in hand and one for a td! ugh..


----------



## thomas williams (Sep 19, 2009)

Whats the score? I don't get the game with my 4 channels. lol..


----------



## proside (Sep 19, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Cox's pass is a lot like David Green's..Stafford would have overthrown half of these passes.



Thats why he was chose #1 in the draft!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally, coverage!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Woohoo they had to punt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 19, 2009)

dwills said:


> Defense anyone?



It's on channel 2.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

good stop by the DAWGS


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Moore is the man!


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

thomas williams said:


> Whats the score? I don't get the game with my 4 channels. lol..



42-38 UGA.....for the moment


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Moore is a heck of a receiver...Too bad the defense couldn't stop an old lady in a Rascal scooter in the Wal Mart parking lot...


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

thomas williams said:


> Whats the score? I don't get the game with my 4 channels. lol..



UGA up 42-38 with 14:15 in the 4th quarter. We have the ball


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> Too bad the defense couldn't stop an old lady in a Rascal scooter in the Wal Mart parking lot...



  Best post of the night!  Old Granny would run them over like a Mack truck.


----------



## thomas williams (Sep 19, 2009)

dang. sounds like a good one. hate that i'm missin it.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 19, 2009)

moore has really given dawgs a good game tonightwhat yr is he?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

DANG IT, you KNOW THE SNAP COUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Lord help us ... another stupid mistake!!!!!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 19, 2009)

ugh FRESHMANS!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

There you go, execution and penalties are killing us.  This is simply an undisciplined team!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, 1st down.  I just about threw my Laptop on that offsides penalty.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Stafford never even had a 300 yard game?  Looks like Cox is fixin' to have a 400 yard game...


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Wish Cox would do a better job of hitting the receiver in stride.....King has had to turn around or jump or do something to make great catches when wide open a few times.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Linesman must have some hog in his family tree.  Caleb broke the 1st down marker.

Another false start.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

DANG IT 14 penalties tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Another false start....Richt has got to get control of these guys!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

there's been like 2 miles worth of penalties tonite



Touchdowwnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

A.j.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank goodness we have some receivers!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow!!!!green...td


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 19, 2009)

ill say it again green for heisman


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Only bright spot is Cox and the receivers.  AJ goes and gets another one.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Take out the stupid penalties, turnovers, and blown assignments, and this game is over by halftime!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

AJ Green is awesome!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

Come on defense we need a stop!!!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Ben Stein must be hurtin for money.....


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> Take out the stupid penalties, turnovers, and blown assignments, and this game is over by halftime!



so true


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe CMR shouldn't talk about limiting the penalties to the media anymore.


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

2 consecutive scores without an answer may make the difference in this game


----------



## Ryan1980 (Sep 19, 2009)

49 to 38 Georgia on tops go dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

The fluids the hawgs offensive line got at half time are wearing out.  If our defensive line has any gas left, they should take over.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, maybe we are out of gas more than they are.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice tackling.....Horrible...


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Once again, blown assignments...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Granny just layed out our defensive line with a 1/2 dead battery!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh no, he's crying because he got hit.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Come on offense ... lets have a lot clock eating drive!!!!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Whew.....glad he didn't see that receiver.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

49-41.  This thing could still go either way with 7:21 remaining.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

alright we are up by 8,lets score again and close this


----------



## marknga (Sep 19, 2009)

Do the Dawgs even attempt to rush a field goal attempt?

Erk Russell is rolling over in his grave.

Is this the SEC or the WAC???

Come on Dawgs burn some clock and score.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2009)

90 points in the game so far. never expected this.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Nearly 800 combined passing yards.  This is like arena football.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Uh.oh....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Fumble.  It is going to be ruled against us.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

this isn't good.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Dang, Samuels fumbles again.  This is killing us!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

Samuel fumbled again!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

oh no


----------



## thomas williams (Sep 19, 2009)

yall are killing me. this sounds like a great game that i can't watch. lol... thanks for keeping me updated though.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Rediculous....Ga has scored 90 points in the last 2 games and have struggled to win.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

More poor execution, which has been our MO this entire season...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 19, 2009)

fumble? We'll see after the commercials...LOL


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 19, 2009)

That's a fumble!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow....we got lucky.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh my ... what a break!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

3 and out.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Not a fumble but 4th down with 5:37.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

what the heck.....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

got lucky on the fumble call


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Come on Mr. Butler ...  boom it.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

bombed punt.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

pretty good punt


----------



## marathon (Sep 19, 2009)

what a punt...


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

We were lucky, and got a beautiful punt....Let's see if the defense can give up another score!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Is Brett Favre all time quarterback for the touch football game in Leviville


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

come on DAWGS we need a stop......hunker down


----------



## Ryan1980 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> That's a fumble!




But he Recoverd


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Boy if we come out on top we'll be lucky !


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

the last quarter of these last 2 games is going to give me blood pressure problems!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Now maybe CMR will take over the defense and shut this one down!


----------



## dwills (Sep 19, 2009)

Now we just have to count on our defense...i wont hold my breath


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2009)

hunker down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Gotta hold them. We need a interception...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

let's go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

WE need a PICK!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

good sack!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally a sack!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

Sack!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 19, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> We were lucky, and got a beautiful punt....Let's see if the defense can give up another score!



What?  They have only allowed 78 points in the last 2games....I think they'll hold...


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

gotta hold em


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sack!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

that should have been picked


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

punter will only have about 10 yards


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Holy crap, we tackled the QB BEHIND THE LINE OF SCRIMMAGE!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Big stop there!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, at least Arkansas is making dumb mistakes as well.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Go for block


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> punter will only have about 10 yards



not now


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like that big punt saved the day for UGA...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

nice bounce


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Sweet bounce!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

good field position.....Heck oughta let Walsh kick now.  don't give anyone a chance to fumble.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

go for a TD


----------



## Buster (Sep 19, 2009)

the kicking may be the difference


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

one more time King


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

King and Green should run for Mayor of Athens.....It'd be a tough decision.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

They missed a facemask at the end of the run too!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

1000 yrds of offense


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> King and Green should run for Mayor of Athens.....It'd be a tough decision.



I'm thinking Green, maybe King in a year or two


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Run clock....run


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

More Richt play calling, 3 straight running plays...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

let's go walsh


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Gooooooodddd!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

I guess I understand, 2 mins to go...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

Heck yea baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow. What a game. Go Dawgs. Manned up tonight when it mattered. Joe Cox should have shut a lot of the haters up tonight. Barring a break-down, this one's over


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

let's go clock


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

did anybody catch ole twinkle toes on Arkansas? (their kicker)


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Texas Tech looks like team "Halloween"  Nice colors


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 19, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> *Wooooooo PIG Sooie !!!*



Guess it's time to become an Arizona State fan there Joey....


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Tick tock


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice, finally a coverage sack!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

Where did this defense come from.....Did I accidentally change channels


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Turn out the lights, the party is over!!!!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

3 hours and 45 minutes later........Yaaayyy Dawgs


----------



## Ryan1980 (Sep 19, 2009)

thats it folks


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

Defense looked flat out awful tonight, and that's against a 2-3rd tier SEC offensive team....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> Where did this defense come from.....Did I accidentally change channels



not sure it was defense so much as Mallett couldn't hit the broadside of a barn in the 4th quarter.
Congrats, Dawgs!!!
That was a nail biter!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats pups nice win on the road.  Don't hang WM yet winning is winning.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

It was ugly again.....but a W is a W.

Go Dawgs!

Great job Joe Cox.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 19, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> not sure it was defense so much as Mallett couldn't hit the broadside of a barn in the 4th quarter.
> Congrats, Dawgs!!!
> That was a nail biter!!



I was talking about the sacks and pressure.....It looked weird.  First time I've seen it this year.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 19, 2009)

Way to go dawgs! Keep it up!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 19, 2009)

BTW Cox like bass fishing so he is alright in my book.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2009)

I love it.........

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 19, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> Defense looked flat out awful tonight, and that's against a 2-3rd tier SEC offensive team....



Maybe as an overall unit, but their passing attack is no joke. Mallett is the real deal and his receivers can make plays


----------



## thomas williams (Sep 19, 2009)

What was the final score?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 19, 2009)

52-41 Dawgs


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 19, 2009)

52-41!!!


----------



## Buster (Sep 19, 2009)

score 50+ points and it is a close game---it is going to be a Veeerrrry long season


----------



## thomas williams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys! yall have a good one!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 19, 2009)

As long as we pull out the W, it's all good. Hope we don't sleep next week with ASU coming to town


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 19, 2009)

Great game Dawgs. Joe Cox looked great !!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodnight fellas!

Glory, Glory to ole Georgia.....ATHWGT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

> Maybe as an overall unit, but their passing attack is no joke. Mallett is the real deal and his receivers can make plays



Complete nonsense, as there is no way to tell at this time.  Wait till they play Alabama, Texas AM, Florida, Mississippi, South Carolina,  LSU, and we will see how legit their offense is.  Georgia flat out stunk on defense, and there is no way to argue otherwise.  We gave up play after play, and the only ones to blame are Martinez and Richt.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 19, 2009)

Not arguing that, but you can't say that Mallett doesn't have "it" to be a great QB. And his receivers were on their game tonight. He has a big time arm and his WRs can go get it


----------



## tcward (Sep 19, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Great game Dawgs. Joe Cox looked great !!!!!!!!



Thanks Jody, you have class!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 19, 2009)

I believe that big hoss Mallett is a future NFL QB.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 19, 2009)

> Not arguing that, but you can't say that Mallett doesn't have "it" to be a great QB. And his receivers were on their game tonight. He has a big time arm and his WRs can go get it



Its difficult not to look "good" when there is no pressure on the QB and your receivers are wide open play after play...

I honestly can't say whether their offense was that good or whether our defense was that bad (all though I am leaning towards our D)...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 19, 2009)

How bout that second TD he threw? Picture perfect play. Nobody could get that ball but the receiver, and he went and got it. If you blame that play on Branden Smith you are sorely mistaken. It was PERFECTLY executed. The dude has thrown for like 900 yds in two games....pretty impressive to me


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 19, 2009)

Go you hairy DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not arguing that, but you can't say that Mallett doesn't have "it" to be a great QB. And his receivers were on their game tonight. He has a big time arm and his WRs can go get it



Yes his WRs can go and get it. Mallett is a heck of QB. I hate to see that many points scored on our D, but again the D stepped up when they needed to. *Were is littlejoey?*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 19, 2009)

For all of you Joe Cox naysayers, he had a great game.

Man, Green went about a mile high to pull in that one TD, wish he played for Bama along with Julio.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 20, 2009)

David Mills said:


> For all of you Joe Cox naysayers, he had a great game.
> 
> Man, Green went about a mile high to pull in that one TD, wish he played for Bama along with Julio.



Agreed on Cox.

Could you imagine those two lining up opposite of each other on every play? AJ stepped up tonight and had a HUGE game. Michael Moore had a great game as well. If Tavarres King would have stretched out 3 more inches he would have had a HECK of a night. Hes got a lot of potential. Our WR corps could be scary good next year with Green, Brown, King, Wooten, and Charles at TE


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> How bout that second TD he threw? Picture perfect play. Nobody could get that ball but the receiver, and he went and got it. If you blame that play on Branden Smith you are sorely mistaken. It was PERFECTLY executed. The dude has thrown for like 900 yds in two games....pretty impressive to me



That was one play out of 5 TD's given up to the Arkansas QB.  5 TD's! That's 400+ yards in the air.  You are giving entirely too much credit to their offense, and not accepting that our defense is not going to be able to stop any legitimate contender.  What do you think Florida or LSU will do against our secondary?


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 20, 2009)

this was an exciting game to watch, what a shootout. congrats to all you uga fans on a big sec win, arkansas was a good team(offensively). us tech guys have to eat a loss while yall celebrate


----------



## bullgator (Sep 20, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> Where did this defense come from.....Did I accidentally change channels



Your talkin about defense in a 93 point game?????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 20, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> That was one play out of 5 TD's given up to the Arkansas QB.  5 TD's! That's 400+ yards in the air.  You are giving entirely too much credit to their offense, and not accepting that our defense is not going to be able to stop any legitimate contender.  What do you think Florida or LSU will do against our secondary?



Dude please tell me where I said our D was good??? They're not. At all. But if you don't think Petrino's offense is good, you are out of your mind. LSU still hasnt impressed me yet this year against any of their 3 opponents. We'll take it one game at a time and hopefully keep improving. We've got ASU next week. Thats all Im worried about right now


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 20, 2009)

Both Defensive Coordinators should resign first thing in the morning


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sorta reminded me of one of them*

Arena football games.A win is a win.UGA ain't gonna play teams every week with a defense like Ark.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 20, 2009)

*Dawgs*

Good game Dawgs!!


----------



## LLove (Sep 20, 2009)

so i have a new plan.. 

from now on when i get ready on game day.. i'll put on my favorite jeans, pick one of my many UGA shirts/jerseys, put on my matching G earrings, necklace and watch. Grab my UGA hoodie.. but then right after i decide which shoes to wear..











i'm putting a big yellow rag in my pocket!!!!  
if we're gonna play "who can get the most penalties" rather than some football, then screw the refs i'll throw my own flags!!  GO DAWGS!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 20, 2009)

What a awesoe victory. Georgia has had to fight and claw in all thier games...  They have showed a lot of heart..

Great game and congrats on pulling out the victory after being down early.

War Dawgs !!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 20, 2009)

Good game Dawgs. I'm glad you won such a hard fought battle. My Auburn Tigers made me proud also.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 20, 2009)

great game and yea we need work on def. and thats that it aggrivates the dikens outta me to hear dawg bashn n complaining one week and ahhhh go dawgs the next! I see it like this we have prob most heart in sec...u can kick us aroud butnever tuck our tail and we always keep our composure and class..were not like most these punk teams that run mouths more than play and that why i a proud Dawg fan! GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> CMR looks flustered.



Yea, he was wondering how he was going to explain how we won and your team didn't without looking like you at the Sunday press conference. 

To Jody and the rest of the Tech fans with some class, put a sock in this guy and I'll pull for the jackets except for one game a year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, he was wondering how he was going to explain how we won and your team didn't without looking like you at the Sunday press conference.
> 
> To Jody and the rest of the Tech fans with some class, put a sock in this guy and I'll pull for the jackets except for one game a year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to UGA and their fans!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 20, 2009)

So much for the tired arm . Congrats to the bull hounds , I checked it out during halftime of our game and didn't think ya'll would pull it out . Then turned it back after ours and wow , heck of a game .


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Got to love those dawgs fighting to the end. Was that big 12 teams in our uniforms ?LOL Fun game to watch ,except yellow flags. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 20, 2009)

where is lil joey?


----------



## DSGB (Sep 20, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> did anybody catch ole twinkle toes on Arkansas? (their kicker)



I'm a pony! I'm a pony! 

I was cracking up at that guy all night.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2009)

I see Tech is in their comfort zone in the new rankings, "Other's Receiving Votes".


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I see Tech is in their comfort zone in the new rankings, "Other's Receiving Votes".



Reckon lil joe is on suicide watch?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Reckon lil joe is on suicide watch?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> where is lil joey?



I guess your proud of another lucky win. I'm still trying to figure out how that fumble went to the mutts after the overturn. Replay clearly shows Hogs ball. Enjoy your win. Thanksgiving is coming !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Reckon lil joe is on suicide watch?



What for ?  Thanksgiving is coming !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> What for ?  Thanksgiving is coming !!



How'd that "Go Hogs!"  stuff work for you there champ?  Rough week for you wasn't it?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I guess your proud of another lucky win. I'm still trying to figure out how that fumble went to the mutts after the overturn. Replay clearly shows Hogs ball. Enjoy your win. Thanksgiving is coming !!



I understand how you could see it that way... get glasses! 

Better hope Obama cancels Thanksgiving!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I guess your proud of another lucky win. I'm still trying to figure out how that fumble went to the mutts after the overturn. Replay clearly shows Hogs ball. Enjoy your win. Thanksgiving is coming !!



It's just killing you isn't it Joey?  Your gnats got slapped around like a bunch of bums then you hitched your wagon to Arky and that didn't work out either.  I love it.  Keep mewing about "lucky wins."  The fact is we won, your team lost, you hate it and are making excuses, and that makes me laugh.

Man it was a great week.  Deal with it.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's just killing you isn't it Joey?  Your gnats got slapped around like a bunch of bums then you hitched your wagon to Arky and that didn't work out either.  I love it.  Keep mewing about "lucky wins."  The fact is we won, your team lost, you hate it and are making excuses, and that makes me laugh.
> 
> Man it was a great week.  Deal with it.



Wow, mutts luck is about to run out fast after next week. Playing teams with a def will turn off that hot air machine of yours !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wow, mutts luck is about to run out fast after next week. Playing teams with a def will turn off that hot air machine of yours !!



Sucks to be you doesn't it?  I mean, you know, more than usual.

Let's here some more of that whining about how we got "lucky."  Yeah, it was all luck.  We didn't do anything to win.  we just got lucky.  That's weak even for you.
Better start learning your Arizona State cheers there toots.

Teams with a defense?  Like Tech?

Man what a great week.  You might as well learn to like it Joey.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm just fine. You continue enjoying that 2nd tier team that continues to UNDERACHIEVE !!

It's funny, I don't hear you crowing and blowing about that stud defense like you were last month !!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I guess your proud of another lucky win. I'm still trying to figure out how that fumble went to the mutts after the overturn. Replay clearly shows Hogs ball. Enjoy your win. Thanksgiving is coming !!



the replay CLEARLY showed that Samuel indeed got the ball back. Anyone watching the game will agree to that. Hurry up and go think of another one...


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 20, 2009)

dont make tech fans look bad man. tech got beat...bad, but we can act like UT fans and call it a moral victory cause they didnt beat us as bad as we beat them...but it was pathetic, and uga's game on the other hand was a great game, yeah both secondaries sucked but it was a good game and they played good on their way to a big win, and joe cox showed something finally, im happy for uga fans, they have a lot to look forward to if the defense tightens up...tech though...well i have my questions after thursday. congrats again dawg fans


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> the replay CLEARLY showed that Samuel indeed got the ball back. Anyone watching the game will agree to that. Hurry up and go think of another one...



No Doubt. He must not have seen the same replay that I saw. Samuel got the ball back and thats how we ended up with the ball.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 20, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> dont make tech fans look bad man. tech got beat...bad, but we can act like UT fans and call it a moral victory cause they didnt beat us as bad as we beat them...but it was pathetic, and uga's game on the other hand was a great game, yeah both secondaries sucked but it was a good game and they played good on their way to a big win, and joe cox showed something finally, im happy for uga fans, they have a lot to look forward to if the defense tightens up...tech though...well i have my questions after thursday. congrats again dawg fans




Dude.. I still don't like tech and never will ....BUT.... It is a pleasure to talk with a Tech fan with class!  

lil joey on the other hand.... well you see it like the rest do!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sucks to be you doesn't it?  I mean, you know, more than usual.
> 
> Let's here some more of that whining about how we got "lucky."  Yeah, it was all luck.  We didn't do anything to win.  we just got lucky.  That's weak even for you.
> Better start learning your Arizona State cheers there toots.
> ...



Lil Joey says "I'm a Sun Devil Fan".Go ASU.....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Lil Joey says "I'm a Sun Devil Fan".Go ASU.....



I did ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2009)

Yall leave Liljoey alone he has had a rough week!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Yall leave Liljoey alone he has had a rough week!



LOL, nothing rough about it. It's just college football fun !!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I did ?



I am sure you will before the week's out.Good Luck.We really appreciate your concern for the DAWGS.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 21, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> dont make tech fans look bad man. tech got beat...bad, but we can act like UT fans and call it a moral victory cause they didnt beat us as bad as we beat them...but it was pathetic, and uga's game on the other hand was a great game, yeah both secondaries sucked but it was a good game and they played good on their way to a big win, and joe cox showed something finally, im happy for uga fans, they have a lot to look forward to if the defense tightens up...tech though...well i have my questions after thursday. congrats again dawg fans





Bitteroot said:


> Dude.. I still don't like tech and never will ....BUT.... It is a pleasure to talk with a Tech fan with class!
> 
> lil joey on the other hand.... well you see it like the rest do!




Yeah same here. I don't like Tech and don't like most Tech fans. Most I know are like Liljoey. If more were like this guy, I wouldn't mind Tech as much. But for every good guy, you have 10 people like liljoey and proside!

But dude nice to have a CLASSY GT fan post to show the others GT fans, you can be alright!


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Sep 21, 2009)

I went to the game.  Just got home actually.  All I can say is Arkansas has the classiest fans around.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm just fine. You continue enjoying that 2nd tier team that continues to UNDERACHIEVE !!
> 
> It's funny, I don't hear you crowing and blowing about that stud defense like you were last month !!



As opposed to the "first rate" team that you root for?  'Cause yall didn't exactly impress the other night.

You're one to talk.  You were down right sassy up until recently.  Don't tip toe around there big mouth, let's here it.  Don't back off after the way you roared all summer.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> What for ?  Thanksgiving is coming !!



"It's great, to be, a Georgia Bulldog......said it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!"


----------

